# Drill Fixture



## novicenewbe (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

New here. Not very experienced in woodworking. But I do have a project I am working on. I need to drill a 5/8" dia hole thru a 4" x 6" post. I would like to have the hole as perpendicular as possible all the way thru the width of 6". I am not good at holding the drill and bit that straight for that distance. I have to do this with the post standing up. It is not moveable. I was thinking some type of jig or fixture, but I thought I would see what the experts have to say first.

Thanks,


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe try drilling through a 2x4 and checking the squareness' with a framing square and the bit or what have you.
Once your satisfied with a square hole you could clamp this onto your 4x6 post and use it as a rudimentary drill bushing.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well it's a real sucky hole to drill and get right. Do you have a 1/2" drill? Having enough power will make you more accurate by default. I'd just dig in and go for it but I'd also use one of those bits that pull the bit. But they are very aggressive.

Al


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you considered a drill guide, like this?
http://www.amazon.com/Wolfcraft-4525404-Attachment-4-Inch-8-Inch/dp/B000JCIMEA

You wont get 6 inches of plunge depth obviously, but you will get about 2 inches of square hole, and that 2 inches should be enough to help guide the bit for the rest of the hole


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are terribly inaccurate. I had one and returned it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I assume the point of entry and exit are important to keep accurate. You might drill the hole half way from each side with a brad point drill bit. Any amount you get off drilling the hole you can wallow it out in the center where it doesn't show.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> Those are terribly inaccurate. I had one and returned it.


I had the same issue. That thing wobbles like crazy.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The idea is good, but they cheapened the manufacturing to the point it's worthless.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I have one of those and I don't use it - Ryan & Sanchez are right. I have a drill press and I have drilled a whole through a 2X4 on the press and used it on the end of a pole. The idea is to get it started correctly and the rest will follow the lead. Al is right about a good drill and its' power. The type of bit he is referring too is an auger bit.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

what steve said, drill half though from each side to reduce your error by half. also, place a square against the post as you drill to use as a visual guide as you drill.


----------



## novicenewbe (Mar 24, 2015)

*Drill Jig*

Thanks everyone for the responses. I will just take my time and go slow enough to keep a straight level. I think drilling thru both sides will help also as opposed to drilling the entire width from one side only. I have an auger bit and will use my electric drill.


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

Another thing you can do (that I remeber beause I just reread it last night...) is to take a small mirror, or piece of a broken one, and attach it with a little double stick tape right next to the hole location. Then when you start to drill watch the reflection and make sure the image is inline with your bit.

Another small mirror to one side could help even more...


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I have dewalt drill with level bubbles built in. It's not perfect but it does allow me to check if I'm close to level. Doesn't work so well when drilling but you stop drilling to make a check. Works as well as anything else.


----------

